# (Gelöst )ERROR: FAILED to compile the "bzImage" target  ?

## linux88

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe eine I-net verbindung aufzubauen wollte ich nun Gentoo Installieren, leider ohne erfolg  :Sad: 

Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung gegangen http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2 , habe mir die neuste Minimal Installations-CD geladen und gebrannt und schritt für schritt der Anleitung gefolgt.

Es klappte auch alles super bis Kappitel  "7. Konfiguration des Kernels",  ich habe mich dazu endschieden mit "genkernel all" weiter zumachen, leider gehts ab da aber nicht mehr weiter grund:

ERROR: FAILED to compile the "bzImage" target

Bilder vom Anfang und Ende der Ausagbe   http://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=18666859 http://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=10679654

Was auch immer das bedeuten mag ich habe auch nach stunden langes googeln keine wirklichen hilfreichen informationen gefunden.

Dann habe ich versucht den Kernen Manuell zu gestalten resultat :

http://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=12258843

Nun habe ich ein reboot gemacht und bin alles von neu angegangen diesmal aber habe ich per C&P 1:1  alle befehle über einen anderen Rechner per sshd übergeben leider kommt genau der selbe fehler.

Was kann das sein ? oder eher gesagt was mache ich falsch ?

hoffe jemand hat ein rat

Vielen DankLast edited by linux88 on Sat Jun 16, 2012 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Kommando perl wird nicht gefunden.

Installier dir das mal mit: emerge perl -av

----------

## linux88

Super das Hat geklappt Danke dir

Jetzt ein neues Problem:

Wenn ich     

ls /boot/kernel* /boot/initramfs*    

eingebe bekomme ich folgedes zurück :   

/boot/initframs-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo /boot/initframs-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo

Wenn ich     

ls -l /usr/src/linux                         

eingebe bekomme ich folgedes zurück :  

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root   root    19 Jun 15 15:50 /usr/src/linux -> linux-3.2.12-gentoo

Nun soll ich laut doku http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#genkernel

diesen befehl eingeben:

find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less

Nur was genau trage ich bei kernelversion ein ? klar die kernelversion aber wenn ich zb. so mache:

find /lib/modules/<linux-3.2.12-gentoo>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less  

oder

find /lib/modules/<genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | lessausgabe

bekomme ich eine Leere ausgabe

Nun meine Frage was mache ich falsch ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Einfachste ist, wenn du dir mit ls /lib/modules den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses anschaust.

Ich tippe aber auf: 3.2.12-gentoo (wohlgemerkt: ohne < > )

----------

## linux88

Danke Danke

Wenn mans einmal weißt isset garnicht mal so schwer  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

Vergiss diesen Schritt. Die meisten Module werden bei Bedarf automatisch geladen. Falls Dir ein Modul fehlt, dann trägst Du ihn in die /etc/conf.d/modules, sonst nicht.

----------

## linux88

Ja wollte es mir sowieso nur anschuen habe noch nichts geändert.

Ach die Installation war erfolgreich  :Wink: 

Nach dem reboot hat alles geklappt 

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch irgedetwas grafisches kde oder gnome ?

Und wie genau soll ich das installieren ?  ich habe 2 Gentoo bücher hier überall steht was anderes und im netzt finde ich auch zig verschiedene versionen wie man es machen soll, ich fühle mich da etwas überrumpelt.

Jemand ne Idee wie ich das am besten angehe ?

----------

## 3PO

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gnome-config.xml

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml
> 
> ...

  Ist eher unpassend da einst für für KDE-3 geschrieben (welches es nicht mehr im Tree gibt).

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> Und wie genau soll ich das installieren ? ich habe 2 Gentoo bücher hier überall steht was anderes und im netzt finde ich auch zig verschiedene versionen wie man es machen soll, ich fühle mich da etwas überrumpelt.

 

Gentoo Bücher sind ja gut und schön, doch bedenke das Gentoo sehr schnelllebig ist und die meisten Bücher oftmals veraltet sind bevor sie fertig geschrieben sind  :Wink: 

Nutze am besten die englische Gentoo-Dokumentation - diese ist meist am aktuellsten

siehe zb http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml

----------

## linux88

Ja werd ich ab jetzt auch machen, soweit es geht.

Danke

----------

